# دورة في التنمية البشرية وتطوير المشاريع الدرس الأول



## مهندس المحبة (11 يوليو 2009)

*خطوات بداية أي مشروع :*

تتطلب أولى خطوات بدء أي مشروع تحديد الأهداف المرجوة من ذلك المشروع وكم الأموال والجهد والوقت اللازم لإطلاق ذلك المشروع وضمان نجاحه واستمراره. ويعنى ذلك انه لابد وان يكون هناك رؤية واضحة لشكل المشروع المقترح عندما تبدأ عمليات تشغيله الفعلية وما هي بالضبط العناصر أو العوامل المطلوب توافرها لإطلاق المشروع . وعند الاتفاق على تنفيذ أي مشروع لابد من التحقق من أن هذا المشروع سيكون قادرا على تحقيق الأهداف العامة لصاحب ومنفذ الفكرة أو بمعنى أخر تنفيذ مشروع يسهم في تحقيق الذات. ولتحقيق ذلك المقصد لابد وان يكون هناك أبحاث ودراسات تسويقية لتحديد حجم رأس المال والخبرات المطلوبة لتوفير السلعة أو الخدمة التي سينتجها المشروع وتحديد القدرة الإنتاجية الأولية لذلك المشروع مع دراسة إمكانية زيادة الطاقة الإنتاجية مستقبلا على أساس احتياجات السوق المستهدف وهو ما سيتطلب تحديد ودراسة طبيعة ذلك السوق . 

الخطوات الأولى نحو إطلاق مشروع	

وبمجرد وضع التقديرات الأولية للمتطلبات المالية والفنية اللازمة لتنفيذ المشروع ستتضح وبصورة سهلة الجدوى الاقتصادية لذلك المشروع المقترح . ولاشك أن الالتزام بتلك الخطوات سيجنب مبدئيا الوقوع في أخطاء مرت من قبل بأصحاب بعض المشاريع حيث انفق الكثير منهم الوقت والمال في مشروعات لم تدر العائد الذي كان مستهدفا لاعتبارات كثيرة أهمها عدم ملائمة فكرة المشروع لاحتياجات السوق. فقد يعتقد البعض من أصحاب المشروعات الصغيرة إن نجاح المشروع يعنى القدرة على ابتكار منتج أو خدمة بشكل متطور غير أن النجاح الحقيقي للمشروع هو بالطبع القدرة على تسويق المنتج وكسب حصص جيدة من السوق المستهدف. فلابد قبل بدء الخطوات الفعلية لعملية الإنتاج طرح عينات أولية من السلعة للمستهلك المستهدف والتعرف بصورة مباشرة على أراء المستهلك في تلك السلعة من حيث جودتها ومستوى السعر وأية مقترحات بالنسبة للتعديلات التي يمكن إدخالها على المنتج. كما لابد من التعرف على المنتجات المماثلة أو المشابهة الموجودة في السوق لتحديد المزايا التنافسية التي يمكن أن تحظى بها السلعة المنتجة من خلال المشروع سواء كانت تلك الميزة متمثلة في السعر الأقل أو القدرة على تقديم خدمة إضافية مع السلعة المطروحة مثل توصيلها إلى العميل مباشرة. 


ومن خلال التعرف على المنتجات المماثلة الموجودة في السوق والتي عادة ما ستكون منافسة سيمكن وضع تصور واقعي للاحتياجات الفعلية للسوق كما سيكون من السهل تحديد الإضافات التي يمكن إدخالها على المنتج الذي سيتم تقديمه من خلال المشروع لكسب شرائح جديدة من المستهلكين. ولا شك انه بمجرد التعرف على الاحتياجات الفعلية للسوق سيكون من الممكن اتخاذ القرار السليم بشأن اختيار المنتج المناسب القادر على النفاذ للسوق المستهدف وضمان استمرارية المشروع.

وبداية سوف أضع هذه دراسة الجدوى كمثال لفهم الموضوع بصورة أسرع :

دراسة جدوى مشروع صناعة الصابون السائل

أولاً : مقدمة 

تعددت في السنوات الأخيرة وسائل الحصول على المخاليط الكيميائية البسيطة التي يمكن استخدامها في المنظفات الصناعية سواء من المخاليط القلوية أو من مخلفات البترول دون الإضرار بمظهر وطبيعة الخامة المطلوب تنظيفها مع مراعاة توفير أقصى قدر من الحماية للمستهلك أثناء الاستخدام . 

ومن أهم مواد التنظيف المستخدمة في الأسواق الصابون السائل وسوائل تنظيف الزجاج ومنظفات الأثاث الخشبي والباركية ومخاليط تنظيف السجاد والكليم ومخاليط تنظيف الرخام والبلاط ... الخ . 

ومن هنا يمكن القول إن وظيفة المحلول في تأدية مهامه تكمن في الاختيار الصحيح للمواد المستخدمة وكمياتها داخل المحلول كما أن فقدان المادة الفعالة داخل المحلول يؤثر على فاعليتهم وقدرته علي تأدية الغرض الذي صنع من أجله وعند اختيار المواد المستخدمة في المحلول وكمياتها يجب أن تجري اختبارات عديدة من قبل الوحدة الصناعية مثل علاقتها بمادة العبوة المستخدمة ودرجة الكفاءة وكمية التركيز المطلوبة وذلك تفاديا للمشكلات التي تنتج أثناء تسويق المحلول واستخدامه . 

والمشروع المقترح من المشاريع المواءمة لطبيعة الصناعات الصغيرة حيث لا يحتاج الي تقنيات تكنولوجية معقدة بالإضافة إلي قدرته على استيعاب عمالة مدربة تدريبا عاديا علي تشغيل المشروع . 

ثانيا : مدى الحاجة إلى إقامة المشروع

الهدف 
يهدف هذا المشروع إلي إنتاج مواد التنظيف المطلوبة بصفة مستمرة ولا يمكن الاستغناء عنها إلا أن الإقبال دائما يتجه إلي الأنواع الجيدة المواءمة لطبيعة الخامات المطلوب تنظيفها والمحافظة عليها حيث يوجد في الأسواق مجالات كثيرة تحتاج إلى استخدام مواد التنظيف كما أن الخامات الأساسية التي يصنع منها هذا المنتج متوفرة محليا وبأسعار مناسبة . 
والمنتج المقترح يجب أن يتميز بمجموعة خصائص هي :-

1 – الاستقرار الفيزيائي :
( الاستقرار اللوني – ثبات قوام المحتوى – عدم انفصال المواد عن بعضها – الاستقرار الحراري عند التعرض للمؤثرات الحرارية ). 

2 – الاستقرار الكيميائي :
( ويتمثل في استقرار التفاعلات الكيميائية – واستقرار المادة الفعالة داخل المحلول لأطول فترة ممكنة – عدم التأثير على لون أو طبيعة المادة المطلوب تنظيفها ) . 

3 – الاستقرار الاقتصادي :
( ثبات تكاليف المنتج ويأتي ذلك من ثبات تكاليف المواد المستخدمة في الإنتاج وثبات تكاليف العبوة المستخدمة لفترة طويلة ). 

ويتكامل هذه العناصر في المنتج المقترح للمشروع تتكامل موثوقيته لدي المستهلك مما يساهم بشكل فعال في استمرارية المنتج بالأسواق لأطول فترة ممكنة . 

ثالثا : الخامات

تتوافر الخامات اللازمة لهذا المشروع كأحد منتجات الصناعات الكيميائية والبترولية وتختلف نسب المكونات حسب طبيعة مادة التنظيف وطرق الاستخدام . 
من هذه الخامات :

صودا كاوية – محلول سليكات – محلول سلفونيت – جلسرين – خل- كحل أحمر – نشادر – ألوان صناعية – روائح – زيت بذر الكتان – زيت تربنتينه – شمع اسكندراني – اسبيداج – حجر خفاف ناعم . 

رابعا : المنتجات

تتنوع منتجات المشروع من المنظفات وتتنوع عبواتها من حيث الشكل والحجم والألوان. 

ومن أهم منتجات المشروع :
الصابون السائل
سائل تنظيف الزجاج
منظف وملمع الأثاث
ورنيش الأرضيات الخشبية
سائل تنظيف السجاد والكليم
سائل تنظيف البلاط والرخام والسيراميك 

خامسا : العناصر الفنية للمشروع

(1) مراحل التصنيع

تعتبر عمليات تصنيع المنتج المقترح من العمليات الإنتاجية البسيطة التي يمكن التدريب عليها في وقت قصير ولا تحتاج إلى خبرة فنية خاصة . 

وتتلخص خطوات التصنيع في النقاط التالية : 

(1)الصابون السائل : 

المكونات : 
صودا كاوية (4% ) .
روائح (حسب الطلب) .
سلفونيت ( 4% ) .
جليسرين (حسب الطلب) .
سليكات ( 7% ) .
ماء ( 85% ) . 

طريقة التحضير : 
يصب نصف كمية الماء في إناء من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ ثم توضع الصودا الكاوية في الماء مع التقليب حتى تبرد .
يصب نصف كمية الماء في إناء آخر من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ ثم يوضع عليه مادة السلفونيت مع التقليب .
يوضع محلول الصودا الكاوية إلي المحلول المخفف لمادة السلفونيت .
يوضع على المزيج السليكات والروائح والجلسرين ثم التقليب لفترة حتى يتم الدمج الكامل للصابون .
يعبأ الصابون في العبوات المقترحة ثم تغلف. 

(2) سائل تنظيف الزجاج 

المكونات : 
ماء ( 50% ) .
خل ( 24% ) .
كحول أحمر ( 24% ) .
نشادر ( 2% ) .
ألوان صناعية ورائحة (حسب الطلب ) . 

طريقة التحضير : 

تمزج المقادير في إناء من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ وتقلب جيدا ثم تعبأ في زجاجات بلاستيك برشاش أو بدون حسب الطلب . 

(3) سائل تنظيف وتلميع الأثاث : 

المكونات : 
زيت بذرة الكتان ( 16% ) .
خل ( 17% ) .
كحول أحمر ( 17% ) .
زيت تربنتينا ( 50% ) . 

طريقة التحضير : 

تخلط المقادير مع بعض في إناء من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ ثم تقلب بالخلاط جيدا وتعبأ في زجاجات مناسبة للاستخدام . 

(4) ورنيش الأرضيات : 

المكونات : 
شمع اسكندراني 15%
زيت تربنتينا 85%
صبغات (حسب الطلب ) 

طريقة التحضير : 

يقطع الشمع إلى قطع صغيرة ورقيقة باستخدام مبشرة ثم يضاف إليه زيت التربنتينا في إناء من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ . يصهر المخلوط في حمام مائي ساخن حتى لا يشتعل التربنتينا . 
يرفع الإناء من الحمام المائي بعد انصهار الشمع ويصب الورنيش في العلب الخاصة ويترك يبرد ويتجمد ثم يغطي . 

(5)سائل تنظيف السجاد والكليم : 

المكونات : 
صودا كاوية ( 20% ) .
نشادر ( 25% ) .
ماء ( 50% ) .
نفط ( 5% ) .
روائح ( حسب الطلب ) . 

طريقة التحضير : 
تذاب المكونات في آواني معدنية غير قابلة للصدأ ثم يضاف النشادر مع التقليب الجيد .
يعبأ المزيج في آواني مناسبة للاستخدام والتسويق . 

( 6 )سائل تنظيف البلاط والرخام والسيراميك 

المكونات : 
إسبيداج ( 30% ) .
حجر خفاف ناعم ( 35% ) .
صودا كاوية ( 25% ) .
زيت تربنتينا ( 10% ) .
روائح (حسب الطلب ) . 

طريقة التحضير : 
تمزج المقادير مع بعض وتقلب جيدا 
يوضع المزيج في عبوات مناسبة للاستخدام والتسويق . 

الرسم التخطيطي لمراحل التصنيع






(2) المساحة والموقع :

يتطلب المشروع مساحة حوالي 80م2 لخطوط الإنتاج والتخزين ويلزم وجود تهوية طبيعية وصناعية جيدة . 

(3) المستلزمات الخدمية المطلوبة :

يلزم للمشروع مصدر طاقة كهربائية 220 فولت بقدرة 10 ك .وات =13 حصان وغاز طبيعي ومياه بتكلفة شهرية 500 جم . 

(4) الآلات والمعدات والتجهيزات :

الآلات والمعدات المستخدمة للمشروع بسيطة من حيث التكنولوجيا المستخدمة إلا أنه يجب أن تزود هذه المعدات بوسائل حماية ضد الروائح المنبعثة من المواد الكيميائية المستخدمة وكذلك استخدام وسائل للوقاية للصحة والأمن وذلك في أجهزة التجميع والخلط والتعبئة . 

والجدول الآتي يوضح مفردات المعدات المقترحة للمشروع :






اجمالي الخامات الشهرية 18607 جنيه مصرى . 

(6) الرسم التخطيطي لموقع المشروع :






(7) العمالة :






عدد الورديات :1 
عدد ساعات العمل :8 ساعات 

(8) منتجات المشروع :






(9) التعبئة والتغليف :

يتم تعبئة المواد في عبوات بلاستيك مطبوعة بألوان أساسية جذابة تعمل على جذب انتباه المستهلك نحو المنتج كما تعبر عن أساليب ونوع الاستخدام وتغلف العبوات الصغيرة في صناديق كرتونية يوضح عليها البيانات الأساسية واتجاه فتح الصندوق وتاريخ الإنتاج والشروط الصحية للاستخدام . 

(10) عناصر الجودة :

يجب أن نراعي العناصر الآتية لجودة المنتج : 

الاختيار الجيد للخامات ومستويات الخلط .
الاختيار الجيد لحجم وشكل وتصميم العبوة .
من المهم جدا غسل المعدات بعد الانتهاء من التجهيز والتعبئة للمحافظة على مستوي تركيز المواد في كل مرحلة .
المحافظة على نسبة الجلسرين المضاف لزيادة لزوجة المواد المستخدمة .
من الأخطاء الجسيمة التي ترتكب زيادة نسبة الصودا الكاوية في الصابون السائل عن المعدل المطلوب مما يساهم في الأضرار للمستهلك .
الروائح والألوان المستخدمة يجب ن تتناسب ومتطلبات وأذواق المستهلك .
الاهتمام بمكافحة التلوث المحمول جوا عن طريق تسلسل تقنيات المراقبة والاستبدال والعزل والتهوية الجيدة .
يجب تكرار عمليات الفحص بالرؤية لمستوى ومحتوى المواد داخل العبوات .
يجب الاهتمام بوسائل التحكم في العبوات المستخدمة حيث أن أي تسرب في العبوات يؤدي إلى تشويه وتقليل الجودة المقترحة للمنتج .
بالنسبة للمواد الضارة للمستهلك يجب أن يكتب تحذير على العبوة وضوابط الاستخدام . 

(11) التسويق :

تتحقق الميزة التنافسية من خلال : 
الاهتمام بشكوى العملاء وملاحظتهم عن المنتج وحلها فور الإبلاغ حتى يكتسب الموثوقية لدى العملاء .
يعتمد أسلوب التسويق على طرح عينات بالسوق كدعاية للمنتج .
الالتزام بالمستويات القياسية لتركيز المواد المستخدمة ونوعياتها وجودتها . 

قنوات التسويق : 

يعتمد أسلوب التسويق علي الآتي : 
المحلات النوعية .
المعارض الرسمية .
المشروع ذاته .
التوريد لمحطات البنزين والغسيل للسيارات .

أرجو من أعضائنا المختصين بهذا الموضوع أعطاء أرائهم لتزيد المنفعة للجميع مع التقدير ...

الدورة منقولة من عدة مواقع لزيادة الفائدة ....

أنتظرونا في الدروس القادمة وإن شاء الله الأستفادة ...


أرجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص الدعاء ...........​


----------



## وضاحة (12 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
والله نحن محتاجون لمثل هذه المعلومات القيمة 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 يوليو 2009)

منورة أختي الفاضلة وإن شاء الله دائما الأستفادة .......


----------



## تكسابون (13 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا" على هذا المجهود واتمنى أن تفيدنا بخلطات لجل الشعر ومواد تجميل


----------



## تكسابون (13 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا" على هذا المجهود واتمنى أن تفيدنا بخلطات لجل الشعر ومواد تجميل


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
أرجو منك مراجعة هذا الرابط والذي سيفيدك في مبتغاك 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t135627.html


----------



## ميس الحلوة (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على هذه الدورة الممتازة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 يوليو 2009)

منورة أختي الفاضلة وإن شاء الله الأستفادة .........


----------



## مهندس أكرم (15 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس أكرم (15 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي

مهندس المحبة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنورين ........


----------



## البطل سوبرمان (21 سبتمبر 2009)

الحمد لله وشكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بجهودكم لقدافدتموني كثيرا ارجو المزيد


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على مروركم وإن شاء الله الأستفادة دوما ...........


----------



## samers78 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ماهي المادة اللتي تبقي الورنيش سائل ولايجعله متجمد


----------



## alkacer2020 (19 يناير 2010)

شكرا ع الجهد بس ياريت التسمية العلمية للمواد لان الاسماء السوقية تختلف من بلد لاخر 

تسلموا


----------



## أمير الاسلام (6 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المجهود ويا ريت نعرف نشترى المعدات منين،ويا ريت لو حد من الاعضاة عندة ورشة صغيرة يفيدنا بصور واقعية وبكرر شكرى


----------



## جمال سعدالله (8 مايو 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## kimo44 (12 مايو 2010)

حقيقى معلومات مفيدة وبارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## ملاك مصطفي (20 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاءكم 1000خير


----------



## احمد االتميمي (20 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اخوي وشكرا على كل الجهود الذي تبذله
عسى الله يوفقك


----------



## احمد ربيع (15 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على نقلك للموضوع بهذه الكفائة


----------

